# Ramcats



## J-Rod (Jan 18, 2015)

These heads are looking better and better to me. The large cut is appealing but what I like the most I think is the fact they have a back cut to cut on the way out in case you don't get a pass through. They look kinda crazy but I've seen some guys on here that seem to have a lot of success with them. Just looking to get a little more info. I know they kill but how do they hold up and fly? Is it hard to sharpen the blades since both sides are sharp? How do you hold them?


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jan 18, 2015)

J-Rod said:


> These heads are looking better and better to me. The large cut is appealing but what I like the most I think is the fact they have a back cut to cut on the way out in case you don't get a pass through. They look kinda crazy but I've seen some guys on here that seem to have a lot of success with them. Just looking to get a little more info. I know they kill but how do they hold up and fly? Is it hard to sharpen the blades since both sides are sharp? How do you hold them?



Hi there.  I've killed quite a few over deer over the past few years with them.  I have to say, I have yet to see the "cut on the way out" feature get used.  I personally feel that feature is overrated.  But I continue to use them.

They fly great and they get the job done reliably.  I would expect to replace a blade or two or three after passing through a deer.  The blade tips often curl when they impact bone or rocks, etc.  I've never seen them curl like others have reported just by pulling them out of the quiver.  I'll have to see that to believe it.

Sometimes I just pop in replacement blades.  And sometimes I resharpen blades to hunt with again.  A Lansky clamp and stones with a leather strop can get them super sharp.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 18, 2015)

I have killed several deer and a hog with them. Great heads.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2015)

Pneumothorax said:


> Hi there.  I've killed quite a few over deer over the past few years with them.  I have to say, I have yet to see the "cut on the way out" feature get used.  I personally feel that feature is overrated.  But I continue to use them.
> 
> They fly great and they get the job done reliably.  I would expect to replace a blade or two or three after passing through a deer.  The blade tips often curl when they impact bone or rocks, etc.  I've never seen them curl like others have reported just by pulling them out of the quiver.  I'll have to see that to believe it.
> 
> Sometimes I just pop in replacement blades.  And sometimes I resharpen blades to hunt with again.  A Lansky clamp and stones with a leather strop can get them super sharp.


I've killed two hogs with Ramcats. 
I haven't had them curl, but the blade tips have bent just from banging around in the quiver. However, i think this was more of a problem of having an improper quiver( Excalibur crossbow) than a defect with the broadhead. If you have a soft foam type broadhead holder that will keep them snug and in place, it should be a non-issue.


----------



## tmullins (Jan 18, 2015)

This is my first year with Ramcats and was lucky enough to get a harvest on opening day.  Clean pass through although my shot was way to high. But the blades got destroyed .  I missed on my second shot and hit dirt. The blades seemed ok but I replaced them any way. Just remember "Lefty Tighty, Righty Loosey" ..


----------



## tmullins (Jan 18, 2015)

Replace


----------



## tmullins (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm hoping the back cut on the blades will work when I shoot a hog in the shield in it runs off and smacks into some trees..
   Hopefully have some pics of that soon..  Been practicing shots from the stand last few days.


----------



## tmullins (Jan 18, 2015)

Also .... Just seen they make quivers for Ramcats.. Think it was a ATA video ?


----------



## rvick (Jan 19, 2015)

Mike Lopez on the tracking dog list is employed by Ramcat. He can give you good info & has lots of great video of them in action.


----------



## satchmo (Jan 19, 2015)

My wife and I put Ramcats in Georgia and it was a very hard sell. We'd killed 20 deer and six hog with them before they were on the market and still could not convince people. I followed Coach( Jim Landrum) around and begged him to try them, the rest is history.  The biggest complaint is fitting into a quiver, now that's resolved. The design has changed four times, but the result is always the same. I personally like the first year design with the dimples. But Ive taken 80 deer with Ramcats  as of this past this sept. They are the broadhead for the colorblind man. I have watched more deer fall with Ramcats than any other head. They fly great, and you really won't need the backcut, but it's there. Now coach has probably killed 150 deer with them by now. I really wish you folks could I have met the smoke mechanical which was pretty much a Ramcat in a mechanical form. I shot 11 deer with those before we were told the smokes we not going to be available anymore, and we would be shooting Ramcats. The first ATA show, nobody knew who we were, now everybody knows.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 19, 2015)

Chris,  I shot a couple of deer with the Smoke head too, back in the early days.  I remember the first order I placed, I had a hand written note from Brett wishing me luck and thanking me for the order.  I told him about that over a drink the other week at the ATA.  Sharp blades and a design that works has been his trademark.  They are great heads and now that there is a quiver to match the heads, there go the excuses!


----------



## satchmo (Jan 19, 2015)

pasinthrough said:


> Chris,  I shot a couple of deer with the Smoke head too, back in the early days.  I remember the first order I placed, I had a hand written note from Brett wishing me luck and thanking me for the order.  I told him about that over a drink the other week at the ATA.  Sharp blades and a design that works has been his trademark.  They are great heads and now that there is a quiver to match the heads, there go the excuses!



I still shoot a deer with them sometimes.Those smokes were good heads. They still are. I have the adapters to make them 125 grains. If they folded back like Ramcats , I am sure Brett would have been harder at keeping the smokes alive. But the tolerances were not up to Brett's approval . He is pretty picky.


----------



## satchmo (Jan 19, 2015)

*Just for show*

This is the evolution of the Ramcat as it is from the start until now.


----------



## livetohunt (Jan 19, 2015)

satchmo said:


> My wife and I put Ramcats in Georgia and it was a very hard sell. We'd killed 20 deer and six hog with them before they were on the market and still could not convince people. I followed Coach( Jim Landrum) around and begged him to try them, the rest is history.  The biggest complaint is fitting into a quiver, now that's resolved. The design has changed four times, but the result is always the same. I personally like the first year design with the dimples. But Ive taken 80 deer with Ramcats  as of this past this sept. They are the broadhead for the colorblind man. I have watched more deer fall with Ramcats than any other head. They fly great, and you really won't need the backcut, but it's there. Now coach has probably killed 150 deer with them by now. I really wish you folks could I have met the smoke mechanical which was pretty much a Ramcat in a mechanical form. I shot 11 deer with those before we were told the smokes we not going to be available anymore, and we would be shooting Ramcats. The first ATA show, nobody knew who we were, now everybody knows.



I have heard nothing but good things about Ramcats, but I think one reason people wanted nothing to do with them at first was that it was being promoted by Jimmy Houston. I think everyone knows about his background with hunting deer in pens...They could have picked a much better spokesman than him....But I have heard everyone say very good things about this product...Good luck and continued success.


----------



## HCdawg (Jan 19, 2015)

Has anyone tried the new quiver?


----------



## satchmo (Jan 19, 2015)

livetohunt said:


> I have heard nothing but good things about Ramcats, but I think one reason people wanted nothing to do with them at first was that it was being promoted by Jimmy Houston. I think everyone knows about his background with hunting deer in pens...They could have picked a much better spokesman than him....But I have heard everyone say very good things about this product...Good luck and continued success.



 He wasn't sponcerd by Ramcat, he was a prostaffer but it was for one season only. He's a nice guy,but he got into trouble years before Ramcats came along. He was no spokesman for Ramcat in any form. He worked hard at it, but it was not a good fit, and not affordable unless Bill Gates was behind it. We still laugh about it. We did have Kip from Red Arrow. He wasn't even on the pro staff and promoted them on his show. It would have been great to have kept him. He's got a great show.


----------



## satchmo (Jan 19, 2015)

rvick said:


> Mike Lopez on the tracking dog list is employed by Ramcat. He can give you good info & has lots of great video of them in action.



Mike and his dad are prostaffers too. They came in 2011 and are fantastic guys to work with. They do a lot of videos.


----------



## J-Rod (Jan 19, 2015)

satchmo said:


> My wife and I put Ramcats in Georgia and it was a very hard sell. We'd killed 20 deer and six hog with them before they were on the market and still could not convince people. I followed Coach( Jim Landrum) around and begged him to try them, the rest is history.  The biggest complaint is fitting into a quiver, now that's resolved. The design has changed four times, but the result is always the same. I personally like the first year design with the dimples. But Ive taken 80 deer with Ramcats  as of this past this sept. They are the broadhead for the colorblind man. I have watched more deer fall with Ramcats than any other head. They fly great, and you really won't need the backcut, but it's there. Now coach has probably killed 150 deer with them by now. I really wish you folks could I have met the smoke mechanical which was pretty much a Ramcat in a mechanical form. I shot 11 deer with those before we were told the smokes we not going to be available anymore, and we would be shooting Ramcats. The first ATA show, nobody knew who we were, now everybody knows.



So did you start the company?


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ramcats are some of the best fixed heads around. I killed that bobcat with a 125gr head, and I realize that's not a big animal, but he didn't even move, just fell over. I have shot a couple of deer with it too, with excellent results, no need for a blood trail, neither went out of sight.


----------



## satchmo (Jan 19, 2015)

J-Rod said:


> So did you start the company?



No, but here's the story. I was repairing an a/ c in Acworth 2007 June. Big nice house on a golf course. I got to talking with the owner who had a golf ball collection. I don't care about golf, but it was impressive. Every conversation with me turns to hunting some how. This guy is Brett Fultons uncle. He gave Brett my number and we started talking. This was when the smokes were avalible so he put me on staff and sent me heads to try. I loved them. When 2008 rolled around he told me that the sister head to the smokes were only going to be avalible due to I tolerance issues. So we started shooting Ramcats. I put them in local stores, sent them to people I knew to try in several states. But I followed Jim Landrum around until he tried them. PSE picked them up at the ATA show,and the rest is history. Without PSE we would never have gotten this big as quickly as it has happened. There were only me ,Brett and Mel working shows for a few years. The Lopez ,Scott and Mike came in with a lot of videos they made which made things even better.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'll tell you what I like about the Ramcat.  Few years ago I had a bow that wouldn't shoot a fixed blade.  I tried them all. Muzzy's,  slick trick,  Magnus,  thunder heads etc. Couldn't get any of them to fly. Screwed on a Ramcat and the fly with my field points out to fifty with no sweat. 

The tips of the blades will curl fairly easy,  but it doesn't alter the flight or performance at all. If your looking for a good fixed blade with TRUE field point impact,  this is it.


----------



## J-Rod (Jan 19, 2015)

satchmo said:


> No, but here's the story. I was repairing an a/ c in Acworth 2007 June. Big nice house on a golf course. I got to talking with the owner who had a golf ball collection. I don't care about golf, but it was impressive. Every conversation with me turns to hunting some how. This guy is Brett Fultons uncle. He gave Brett my number and we started talking. This was when the smokes were avalible so he put me on staff and sent me heads to try. I loved them. When 2008 rolled around he told me that the sister head to the smokes were only going to be avalible due to I tolerance issues. So we started shooting Ramcats. I put them in local stores, sent them to people I knew to try in several states. But I followed Jim Landrum around until he tried them. PSE picked them up at the ATA show,and the rest is history. Without PSE we would never have gotten this big as quickly as it has happened. There were only me ,Brett and Mel working shows for a few years. The Lopez ,Scott and Mike came in with a lot of videos they made which made things even better.


Man. Funny how things work out sometimes but sounds like that a/c repair ended up putting you in a good spot with some good guys. I've been a little hesitant on shooting a fixed head. I haven't killed a deer with a fixed in 9 years. I was sixteen and in fact it was the only deer I've ever killed with a fixed head. It was a 3 blade muzzy 100. I had never heard of BH tuning or even testing your  BH before hunting with them. I screwed it on and went. 
Needless to say it was not a good outcome. I killed the deer but with a long track and second shot. I went to mechanicals after that and have not went back. But... I just ordered some Ramcat 125's.


----------



## watermedic (Jan 22, 2015)

Welcome to the RamCat coalition!


----------



## mattech (Jan 22, 2015)

I've killed about 5-6 deer with ramcats. They do a great job, I keep them and the three blade chisel tip rage in my quiver. I've had issues with the ramcats unscrewing super easy, also your arrows have to be a bit longer. The version I have doesn't have the orings at the threads, maybe that will help with the coming loose issue.


----------



## satchmo (Jan 22, 2015)

mattech said:


> I've killed about 5-6 deer with ramcats. They do a great job, I keep them and the three blade chisel tip rage in my quiver. I've had issues with the ramcats unscrewing super easy, also your arrows have to be a bit longer. The version I have doesn't have the orings at the threads, maybe that will help with the coming loose issue.



You have some of the older heads, which are still great. We recommend at shows to commit to leaving your arrows 3/4 to an inch longer because the blades cantilever over the shaft. As for not having the o rings, drop one drop of regular candle wax on your threads and they won't come loose.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jan 22, 2015)

I have hog hunted with Scott Lopez, in south Georgia and have been in a club with him in twiggs county, ive seen plenty of pictures of hogs and deer he has killed with a ram cat head, they will put a big ole hog down quick, best fixed blade head on the market IMO, he filmed me one night and he gave me ram cats to shoot and a ram cat hat to wear, he is a great pro staffer to have for the company.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 22, 2015)

I was a big Slick Trick fan for years, and still am.  Then I started shooting big mechanicals and fell in love with them.  Last year I wanted to go back with a big cut fixed, so I tried the Ramcat.  IMO, they're the best fixed head available.  I shoot the 125gr head, which is a huge 1.5" cut.  They fly awesome, and they leave big holes.  I don't get concerned with what happens with one after it hits the dirt. If it performs better than anything else going through the deer, that's what I'm after.


----------



## Tank1202 (Jan 23, 2015)

^^^^X2^^^^  Always get a little laugh when folks complain when a head gets messed up when it slams into the ground.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jan 23, 2015)

Tank1202 said:


> ^^^^X2^^^^  Always get a little laugh when folks complain when a head gets messed up when it slams into the ground.



Yea, me to-- if my broad head kills a critter, it goes in a glass case I have , just for keep sake, it don't mean anything to anybody but me. When I die im pretty sure my wife will trash them.


----------



## stonecreek (Jan 23, 2015)

Used Ramcats for the first time this year. Very impressed with the product. Killed 2 bucks with the same broadhead and both fell within 30 yards of impact. Now plan on using em for a boar and a turkey for the Sumter County Grand Slam. Richard


----------



## Brewskis (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm another big fan of this head. A few of my observations:



J-Rod said:


> Is it hard to sharpen the blades since both sides are sharp? How do you hold them?


I may try my hand at resharpening blades this year. However, the replacement blades are fairly cheap and easy to swap out, so I've been doing that. 



J-Rod said:


> I just ordered some Ramcat 125's.


I also just got my first pack of the 125 grain Ramcats this past weekend, and they performed just as good as I expected. True flight, completely quiet, and great penetration into my target. 

I will say it's going to take a little more thought loading up the TightSpot quiver with the 125 grain heads, but from what I tried last night, it should work. 



Pneumothorax said:


> I have to say, I have yet to see the "cut on the way out" feature get used.  I personally feel that feature is overrated.  But I continue to use them.





satchmo said:


> They fly great, and you really won't need the backcut, but it's there.


I agree with this. Honestly, based on the reports I've read online and what I've personally experienced, I can't imagine a Ramcat poorly penetrating, and not passing through. However, if that were not to happen, I guess I can see how the 'backcut' feature would be bound to do more internal damage if the animal was running with the arrow stuck in it.

However, one great benefit in my opinion to the 'backcut' feature, is how much easier it is to pull the head out of a target with less force and damage to the target compared to other fixed heads I've shot. Sure you have to tighten the blades back down, but that's easy enough walking back to where you're shooting.



satchmo said:


> The biggest complaint is fitting into a quiver, now that's resolved.


I was really excited when the Ramcat quiver came out, and ordered one. The hood was perfect! However, I just wasn't a fan of the Treelimb mounting system. There's no up or down adjustment, so my nocks were well below my bottom limbs with the quiver mounted to the sight. I bought the riser mount, but no matter how much I torqued the mount to the riser, it would still spin when trying to get the quiver on and off the bow. Maybe I got a bad riser mount, but regardless, getting the quiver on and off the bow simply required too much effort (even after trying a little wax on the mounts). Now if they put that Ramcat quiver hood on the TightSpot frame, I'd buy one tomorrow! 



alligood729 said:


> Ramcats are some of the best fixed heads around. I killed that bobcat with a 125gr head, and I realize that's not a big animal, but he didn't even move, just fell over. I have shot a couple of deer with it too, with excellent results, no need for a blood trail, neither went out of sight.


Both my bow kills last season were pass-throughs with the 100 grain Ramcats, and one of them was also DRT.



satchmo said:


> We recommend at shows to commit to leaving your arrows 3/4 to an inch longer because the blades cantilever over the shaft.


This is exactly what I did, and now have zero issues with clearance.


----------



## satchmo (Mar 19, 2015)

I love them. I've been using them since 2007 and took my 80 the deer with them this year. A bear, hogs, two turkey's . I still use the original design. The blades fit great. Scott Lopez and his Father are good people, and natural born killers.


----------



## Kris87 (Mar 19, 2015)

I didn't shoot a deer with one this past year, but I shot a nice buck with the 125gr head in 2013.  I hit him in both front shoulders, all muscle, no bone.  It didn't pass through, and I shoot a very heavy setup.  But it buried all the way to the fletching in the nearside shoulder.  He still had what looked like a 2" round hole in both shoulders, and I hit the front of both lungs.  It was the most impressive blood trail I've ever had, even with the arrow hanging out both sides.  

I think the heads get a bad rap for blades bending, but to me, that is operator error.  I've never bent one from normal handling in and out of the quiver.


----------



## satchmo (Mar 19, 2015)

*In the beginning*



Kris87 said:


> I didn't shoot a deer with one this past year, but I shot a nice buck with the 125gr head in 2013.  I hit him in both front shoulders, all muscle, no bone.  It didn't pass through, and I shoot a very heavy setup.  But it buried all the way to the fletching in the nearside shoulder.  He still had what looked like a 2" round hole in both shoulders, and I hit the front of both lungs.  It was the most impressive blood trail I've ever had, even with the arrow hanging out both sides.
> 
> I think the heads get a bad rap for blades bending, but to me, that is operator error.  I've never bent one from normal handling in and out of the quiver.


Kris, when they first came out the blades would bend pretty easy and it became infectious conversation. I can't imagine bending the blades on them now. But I bet if we wait somebody will put a picture up of one. It's possible ,but not likely .


----------



## pasinthrough (Mar 19, 2015)

Brewskis said:


> I was really excited when the Ramcat quiver came out, and ordered one. The hood was perfect! However, I just wasn't a fan of the Treelimb mounting system. There's no up or down adjustment, so my nocks were well below my bottom limbs with the quiver mounted to the sight. I bought the riser mount, but no matter how much I torqued the mount to the riser, it would still spin when trying to get the quiver on and off the bow. Maybe I got a bad riser mount, but regardless, getting the quiver on and off the bow simply required too much effort (even after trying a little wax on the mounts). Now if they put that Ramcat quiver hood on the TightSpot frame, I'd buy one tomorrow!




You should call Rod Notestine, the owner of TreeLimb.  he has oversized brackets for the riser mounts that require a tighter fit.  He will trade them out with you.  I bet this will fix the loose problem you have.


----------



## Brewskis (Mar 19, 2015)

pasinthrough said:


> You should call Rod Notestine, the owner of TreeLimb.  he has oversized brackets for the riser mounts that require a tighter fit.  He will trade them out with you.  I bet this will fix the loose problem you have.


Thanks for the tip. Wished I would have found that out sooner. I would have given it a shot. After not being able to figure it out, I listed it on AT. I was really surprised that after a couple months listed and even after marking it down over $50, I couldn't get any interest. Maybe it had something to do with it costing more than a TightSpot to begin with. It finally sold a couple weeks ago. 

Don't tell me there was also a way (other than the wax tip I read online and tried) of getting the quiver easily on and off the bow without seeming like you had to put your back into it, or I might really regret selling it. I really liked the hood made for Ramcats, loop for hanging it, and overall quality of it.


----------



## pasinthrough (Mar 19, 2015)

Brewskis said:


> Thanks for the tip. Wished I would have found that out sooner. I would have given it a shot. After not being able to figure it out, I listed it on AT. I was really surprised that after a couple months listed and even after marking it down over $50, I couldn't get any interest. Maybe it had something to do with it costing more than a TightSpot to begin with. It finally sold a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Don't tell me there was also a way (other than the wax tip I read online and tried) of getting the quiver easily on and off the bow without seeming like you had to put your back into it, or I might really regret selling it. I really liked the hood made for Ramcats, loop for hanging it, and overall quality of it.



Just gotta make sure the aluminum peg is at the top and the rubber peg is on the bottom and they go on/off real easy for me.  I've had a bunch of quivers and haven't found one I like better than the Treelimb.  I met Rod at the ATA show and he's a great guy that will do anything he can to make sure you get what you need.  Sorry you had problems, but glad you are working on a solution.


----------



## FordHunter (Mar 21, 2015)

The new tight spots fit the ram cats.


----------



## HCdawg (Mar 21, 2015)

I have had great results with the ram cat heads. I will have to try the new tight spot quiver.


----------



## Phshunter10 (May 10, 2015)

*I'm interested in these heads*

I've been looking at the 100 grain heads and was just wondering if you can just screw these heads in or do the blades have to line up with the vanes? I'm shooting t3s now and my inserts are just stuck in there and my blades don't line up. Thanks for the help


----------



## countryboy27012 (May 10, 2015)

Phshunter10 said:


> I've been looking at the 100 grain heads and was just wondering if you can just screw these heads in or do the blades have to line up with the vanes? I'm shooting t3s now and my inserts are just stuck in there and my blades don't line up. Thanks for the help



No your vanes do not have to line up. And the Ramcat is the best fixed head for field tip accuracy that I have found so far.


----------



## satchmo (May 10, 2015)

*Made to index*



Phshunter10 said:


> I've been looking at the 100 grain heads and was just wondering if you can just screw these heads in or do the blades have to line up with the vanes? I'm shooting t3s now and my inserts are just stuck in there and my blades don't line up. Thanks for the help



They are specifically made to index with your vains or feathers if you want, but there is no need to do that for accuracy at all. But it is one of the things incorporated into the head thanks to Dorge from fire knocks on the ferrel. It's been three years this way now. We don't index ours.


----------

